# buzzer on constantly with brauduino



## sammyboy (16/8/14)

Ive recently put together a brauduino controller box with the help of a bare pcb from lael.
Software is loaded on but not connected to any of the outputs (heater, pump and thermo)
When i plug in the power the buzzer is constant.
Ive tried fiddling with the settings and only changes in tone when asking if I've remembered to fill water.
Maybe someone has had the same problem or knows if it will stop once connected to the outputs?
Or could it be software, soldering prob?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## lael (17/8/14)

Hi Sam,

Buzzer should not be sounding like that. Check if there are any shorts from your soldering. If you don't change the sketch it won't be a software issue. If you are using ardbir instead of mathos code, make sure you read the manual and config the code and the unit before trying to use it. 

Cheers
Lael


----------



## neo__04 (17/8/14)

Hey,

Had the exact same problem myself, nothing would fix it. I ended up wiring around it.
Wire the buzzer to an unused output, give it earth and put the positive to the output.
Obviously make sure you change the code to the output pin you ended up soldering to.
Works perfect for me.


----------

